# Exhaust Vent for Microwave Range Hood?



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Okay, My old TT had a vent on the outside of the Trailer that I would open (2 small clips that held the vent door in place while travelling) when we were using the Range Hood.

My 28BH-S has the Range Hood built into the Microwave .... where does it vent? There is nothing on the side of the trailer and on the top the closest thing I can see looks to be for the refer??

Am I missing something?









Wayne


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Unfortunately there isn't one. Believe it or not when you turn on the vent it sucks the air in from the bottom, then blows it back in your face through the top of the microwave. Crazy huh!?

Kirk Thompson (aplvlykat) here has done a modification to vent outside, but it is not for the squeemish









Here is the link to that thread complete with installation info:

Kirk's Vent Installation


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

This is actually not all that uncommon, even for a home. Microwave range hoods usually have the ability to be vented one of three ways. Out the back, out the top, or back into the kitchen. I haven't checked the manual for the dometic unit that is installed in my 26RS, but you can usually install some charcoal filters to help absorb some of the odors.

I have a turbomaxx mounted in the kitchen ceiling vent, and that does a fairly good job at venting both cooking odors, moisture, and smoke for now. In a year or two, I will most likely perform the mod that Kirk did. Until then, its the turbomaxx.

Tim


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks. Not ready to Chop holes in the side of my new TT so I guess I'll open up some windows.









Wayne


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Glad I was not the only one that had a confused look on my face the first time I cut the 'vent' fan on, and it blew in my face.









Our last TT had the same exhaust on the side, Wayne.

I thought the stack on the top was for the microwave vent... Ummm... then I found out it was over the fridge.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I believe it's a cost saving move on keystone's part. I'm sure those micros come from the factory set up to blow out the front and it's lot easier to just install it that way and not bother flipping the motor, cutting the wall and installing the vent.

I plan on cutting in a vent before the cool weather gets here and we start cooking indoors.

Mike


----------

